# Need Advice : Lumia 710 screen damage



## speedyguy (Mar 30, 2012)

My new Nokia Lumia 710 has its screen damaged such a way that touch is working only at a selected section. One line crack is partially observable but no disturbance in display.

Nokia care people said they don't cover screen replacement in warranty and moreover they dont have stock for this model as well (Bangalore). Just wanted to confirm this is true. And any idea how much such screens cost (approx). As they are not able to tell since they don't have stock. They have asked me to wait. Anyone got his/her touch screen replaced from Nokia please share.

Thanks in Advance.

Enjoy~!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2012)

question is 
how did you manage to damage the screen? If it was damaged when it was taken out of box, would suggest you to email Nokia and state that Nokia Care has said there will not be replacement.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 31, 2012)

Touch or Normal screens warranty is only valid if the display is dead automatically without any breakage or water lodging...

As your screen is broken,warranty doesn't cover it....

So you have to fix by your own & I wud advise to kindly alter the display at Nokia Care as they provide 1 month warranty on the part that has been changed.


----------



## speedyguy (Apr 3, 2012)

Indeed, but the worst part which I came to know just yesterday when I approached to Nokia Care in Koramangala, Bangalore. And it was that my warranty is void once a physically damage has been done. So I loose my warranty just couple of months after purchase. I given to them anyhow. They charging around 4k.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2012)

speedyguy said:


> Indeed, but the worst part which I came to know just yesterday when I approached to Nokia Care in Koramangala, Bangalore. And it was that my warranty is void once a physically damage has been done. So I loose my warranty just couple of months after purchase. I given to them anyhow. They charging around 4k.



You still didn't say how exactly it was broken. I assume it was a problem like dropping etc?
If it is, warranty wont cover it. No phone manufacturers cover a broken screen after dropping. Wont help even if you email or call Nokia India head office


----------



## speedyguy (Apr 3, 2012)

It wasn't dropped, but ya must have got crushed inside bag. The screen display is fine but there is one line crack mark and touch won't work everywhere. I was even fine if I had to pay for the repair but they are saying my warranty is lost now onwards. So I can't claim any warranty now.


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2012)

speedyguy said:


> Indeed, but the worst part which I came to know just yesterday when I approached to Nokia Care in Koramangala, Bangalore. And it was that my warranty is void once a physically damage has been done. So I loose my warranty just couple of months after purchase. I given to them anyhow. They charging around 4k.




If at 4k they are replacing the screen, opt for it. I didn't get that warranty part though, it should be for a complete year (apart from the screen which should be one month or whatever Nokia provides) as these are limited warranty subject to certain T&C.


----------



## TheLetterD (Apr 3, 2012)

Woah. 4K is too Much. I got my iPod touch's touchscreen replaced for 1.3K (Not the official dealer). So for the Lumia the screen shouldn't cost more than 2K especially when they are not giving you any warranty for the phone!
I suggest you write to Nokia to atleast give you your warranty back as you got your display replaced from Nokia and you even Paid for it!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2012)

speedyguy said:


> I was even fine if I had to pay for the repair but they are saying my warranty is lost now onwards. So I can't claim any warranty now.



Why warranty is lost? you have cracked the screen. they change it and charge you a few thousand. warranty should remain. send a mail to Nokia India. or ask this at their official forums. 

but if you use some third party service center to repair the screen, then warranty thing will come into consideration. not here.


----------



## speedyguy (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes sir, I spoke to nokia customer care they said the same thing that once there is a physical damage being done to your cell you loose your warranty. So I guess they will charge me even for the software problems if I face them in future. Does mailing to nokia helps? I mean do they respond? Where can I find the mail? No harm in dropping a mail anyhow because this is wrong. Atleast they can let me retain my warranty for other services.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 4, 2012)

well few months ago I changed my screen of 5235 from Nokia care that costed me 1200 buck. 

one more thing AFAIK touch and display are two different things. I changed the display at 1200.


----------



## speedyguy (Apr 4, 2012)

I couldn't observe whether its a screen damage or touch. Like I mentioned, touch works on one corner of the screen and there is a long line (crack) that can be seen slightly. No garbage display though. Display is completely fine apart from that line.

Hey guys, my experience with Nokia Care at Koramangala, Bangalore 5 minutes back - 

me : Hello, I want to know the status of my repair.
nok care : Yes sir, tell me job sheet num sir.

me : i told
nc : yes sir. ok sir.
nc : more 4 days need sir

me : but i was promised i will get it tomorrow?
nc : yes sir, no sir, stock no sir. more time need sir

me : what stock?
nc : what you told sir

me : what did i tell?
nc : complain sir

me : ok can you tell me which part is getting replaced?
nc : yes sir

(30 seconds silence)

me : ok then which part?
nc : yes sir

me : what yes sir?
nc : what you told sir.

me : (loudly) can you tell me whether screen is getting replaced or only the touch. or both come together?
nc : yes sir

me : what?
nc : what you told sir.

me : whats the problem?
nc : louder sir

me : (screaming in my office) what is the problem?
nc : what you told sir.

me : can i talk to some one else please?
nc : yes sir

me : ok then please transfer my call. will you?
nc : yes sir. ok sir. more 4 days sir.

me : leave it thanks. bye
nc : thank you for calling nokia care, have a nice day (as she had mugged up this one, came out properly)

Gosh! cant believe this was Nokia!!!


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 4, 2012)

well When ever you talk to customer care always write down there name before starting any conversation then if some thing like that happens then you can complain to there seniors by next time calling and directly talking supervisor or best mailing with name and date, time of call , location


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2012)

expected.


----------



## speedyguy (Apr 4, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the nokia email to which I can write one. No harm in dropping a mail.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 4, 2012)

try this


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 4, 2012)

I know the marketing head of Nokia sales..had met him when i won the 710...ill send him a mail linking to this thread..


----------

